# Timely Filing days 2013/2014



## Chunduri (Dec 12, 2013)

Can anyone please give me any list or a Link (or atleast summarize) the timely filing days for different insurances in the market as of 2013/2014 ?




Thanks in advance


----------



## capricew (Dec 12, 2013)

Timely file limitations are listed in each contract you have with each payer.  There is no list that i am aware of that summarizes them all for you.  

Good Luck!

Caprice Walder, CPC


----------



## capricew (Dec 12, 2013)

Timely file limitations are listed in each contract you have with each payer.  There is no list that i am aware of that summarizes them all for you.  

Good Luck!

Caprice Walder, CPC


----------



## Kar116 (Dec 20, 2013)

*RE:  Timely Filing list*

I called each insurance company to get their timely filing dates and compiled my own list to refer to.  Each insurance company is different when it comes to dates.


----------

